# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  GEMS (Gait Enhancing and Motivation System), robotic exoskeleton, Samsung Group, Samsung Town, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Samsung Group

----------


## Airicist

Article "Taking a stroll with Samsung’s robotic exoskeleton"

by Brian Heater
January 10, 2019

----------


## Airicist

I tried Samsung's walk-assisting exoskeleton and was instantly addicted

Published on Feb 3, 2019




> Samsung showed off its GEMS: Gait Enhancing and Motivation System robotic exoskeleton at CES 2019. We took a test stroll in the hip wearable version of the system and it's truly a part of your body. As soon as you start to move it assists seamlessly. GEMS also can provide resistance to movement allowing the person wearing it to exercise and build strength.

----------

